# Help need to know what I'm doing



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I new to rifle reloading and I've been reloading for my 22-250 using new brass with no problems. I read that you don't have to resize if your using the same gun. The problem I'm having is the neck is to big on the once fired brass and when it comes time to seat the bullet, it drops right through. I tried resizing with no luck. Any ideas???


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

spacedoggy said:


> The problem I'm having is the neck is to big on the once fired brass and when it comes time to seat the bullet, it drops right through. I tried resizing with no luck. Any ideas???


Do you have the die adjusted properly?

http://www.rcbs.com/downloads/instructions/ReloadingDieInstructions.pdf


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Thanks 2400 for the help again. The die was correct, I wasn't apply enough pressure on the press lever. All is good again in the universe.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

You're welcome, let me know if you need anything else. :smt033


----------



## OMSBH44 (Jul 7, 2006)

With bottle-necked brass you can get by with only neck sizing as long as
you will be using the reloaded ammunition in the firearm it was originally
fired in. 

In fact, a lot of people who are searching for maximum accuracy will only
neck size their rifle brass. It is a matter of adjusting the sizer die correctly. 

Get some one you trust to show you the correct technique.

Good luck!


----------

